# Dispatch



## lawn dude (Dec 17, 2019)

Anyone out there used a product called dispatch or something similar? Its a Alkyl Polyglucoside Surfactant.

https://www.paceturf.org/member/Documents/040716mitra.pdf


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Correct use of Dispatch or similar products is to ensure uniform penetration and wetting of soils. It is not intended to create water where there is none. I use wetting agents all the time when water does not sink into turf. I do not use wetting agents as a substitute for water.


----------



## lawn dude (Dec 17, 2019)

How do you feel about using it as a buffer to help extend and amplify irrigation during periods of low moisture/drought?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No substitute for inches on the ground. But it will help turf better utilize what is available. Helps me when it gets so dry that the sod becomes water repellent


----------



## lawn dude (Dec 17, 2019)

Yeah, thats my problem. Gets dry for so long the grown cracks. Then if we do get a summer rain its usually a gusher and the water just rolls off. I try to advise people to run their systems the day before a rain but of course If I'm not controlling the water it usually doesn't get done/deviate from the regular schedule.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@lawn dude Check the Wetting Agents  thread. There is a lot of info. In the last post there is a link to a webminar with a lot of information about how some of these work (allow the water to penetrate the soil vs retain moisture or both).

Dispatch is made by Aquatrols. One of the research in EU golf course used Revolution from Aquatrols and the results look impressive. I would prefer to use Revolution. There are other products like Tournament Ready that you can also use. But all of these products need for you to start using them in late spring (before they are needed) and you still need to maintain moisture in the soil. If the soil is cracking, it is not getting enough or frequent enough irrigation. In the peak of summer for Kansas you should be doing around 0.5in every 2-3days to maintain. The wetting agent will help, but is not a substitute for water.


----------



## lawn dude (Dec 17, 2019)

I read the tread, thanks! Yeah tournament ready is a similar product. The data I have seen is promising for both. I have also read dispatch aided with pre-applications as well. Factors for me are price and ease of use, and dispatch checks both of those boxes.

I know wetting agents are not miracle products, just aides. I have to deal with 3-5 weeks of 100 degree temps and very little rain, so I'd like something to get me through that period.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Are wetting agents similar to liquid aeration products?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Different. Liquid aeration promises to re structure soil.


----------

